# Berechtigung lässt sich nicht ändern



## Windhund (26. Juni 2009)

Hi

Ich hab auf meiner Festplatte mehrere Partitionen unter anderen eine NTFS Partition.

Mit root kann ich diese lesen und schreiben

Mit meinem normalen benutzen kann ich sie leider nur lesen

Wenn ich versuche mit root die Berechtigung so zu ändern das ich auch mit meinem normalen Benutzer auf der Partition schreiben kann hab ich nachher immer noch die selben Berechtigungen wie vorher.

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob der die neuen Berechtigungen einfach wieder zurücksetzt oder sie erst garnicht übernimmt.

Hab bei google was gefunden wo es hieß man muss in der fstab was anpassen, hab aber leider keinen plan von der Materie fstab.

Kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen oder nen echt guten tipp oder link geben?

Ich benutze OpenSuSE 11.0

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## port29 (26. Juni 2009)

http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=37963

Das sollte weiterhelfen. Hab es selbst nicht getestet, da ich nur gentoo Linux im Einsatz habe.


----------



## Windhund (26. Juni 2009)

bei mir fehlt leider der ordner wo ich diese datei hin erstellen soll


----------

